# "School Disaster"



## riems (Nov 12, 2008)

I guess craigslist has a poor sense of humor...

I posted an ad and this was the captcha verification...


----------



## Melanie77 (Nov 12, 2008)

*wow*

I guess so thats a little awkward but at the same time u should double check your verification words before using them ^_^h34r:


----------



## mikie (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I find that funny!

It wasn't purposeful


----------

